# KENT TILE FIRE



## kenttile (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi I just got a kent tile fire ( model ) wood stove as a gift used..

1st..I am looking for a install - maintenance manual..

2nd..It seems to need a repair is this a common thing in theses stoves..and can I repair it safely or replace steal...

3rd...Inside of this model there are no bricks should there be in this model ???????

I have uploaded some pics thank you....


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 31, 2014)

kenttile said:


> Hi I just got a kent tile fire ( model ) wood stove as a gift used..
> 
> 1st..I am looking for a install - maintenance manual..
> 
> ...



Looks like that was stored in a nice moist place for a while.  Those were cool stoves back in the day.  Heated a doublewide for a couple years with one.  I haven't googled parts or manuals yet nor have I searched for forums for such, but I am assuming you already took those three steps.  Looks like a heck of a cut/weld job to bring that stove to "safe to use" status.

Bricks are the least of the problems


----------



## begreen (Nov 3, 2014)

I think proprietary brick was only used in a rare later model. Have you read this thread? Precaud is our resident Kent expert along with thechimneysweep. 
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/kent-tile-fire-and-sherwood-stoves.60702/


----------



## LAJ (Nov 7, 2014)

kenttile said:


> Hi I just got a kent tile fire ( model ) wood stove as a gift used..
> 
> 1st..I am looking for a install - maintenance manual..
> 
> ...


 

The Kent wood stoves did not come with any fire brick.  The issue with your stove is a common one.  You need to also check near the outlet to see if that area is warped and that there are no cracks in the fire box.  My stove has the same sagging issue as yours because I removed the stainless steel heat shield after the first few years of usage because the shield had warped.  That was a big mistake because the heat shield reflected the heat down away from the secondary chamber inlet.  Your stove should still work fine with the warpage.  I have used mine for several years now in that condition and it still works great.  I have, however just bought another Kent with just a crack below the inlet.  I plan to weld the crack and install a new heat shield.  I got a new stainless shield made up at a sheet metal shop and plan to bolt it to the underside of the secondary chamber. I also plan to place some ceramic fiber insulation blanket between the stainless and the firebox.  Once the firebox is fixed, I plan to swap out the sheet metal from one stove to the other.  Mine is grey and the new one is brown.  I will also plan to fix my current drooping firebox by cutting the drooping section out and will weld a new piece in its place.  Then I will install a new stainless shield and insulation in that stove as well and then put it up for sale. Some folks on this forum have lined their fireboxes with brick, but I think it cuts down on the capacity of the stove a lot.  My stove has always worked great, that's why after 30+ years I continue to use it instead of buying a new stove.  You will like your stove.  They easily burn all night long with plenty to spare in the morning.


----------



## begreen (Nov 7, 2014)

> The Kent wood stoves did not come with any fire brick.


The exception being the Kent Tile Fire 2000
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/kent-tilefire-2000-with-the-crumbling-walls.132030/


----------



## Peter Herrmann (Nov 18, 2014)

I have one of these stoves also, but it's missing the cover. If you ever want to sell some parts, let me know... Also I have the user guide as a pdf if you'd like me to email it to you.....

Pete


----------



## LAJ (Nov 19, 2014)

What is the cover that you are missing?  I just bought another stove because it had a better firebox than mine.  I fixed the firebox by welding the seam below the intake holes and then added a new heavy duty stainless plate with insulation.  Picture attached. I changed out all of the sheet metal because my stove is grey vs the donor stove being brown.  My firebox was melted and drooped bad.  Even the intake hole area is degraded because of intense heat.  I'm considering the challenge of repair and resale of the unit, but might part it out.


----------



## Peter Herrmann (Nov 20, 2014)

As you can see from my pics, Im missing that piece on the top, and I would assume that that piece also holds the tiles in place. I put tiles in, but there's is nothing really holding them in place. I need that cover. I included a pic of the stove the way it's supposed to look, from the internet

If you do part it out, please contact me, I will buy a bunch of the parts from you, especially that cover! I love the stove and want to keep using it. If you would like, my personal email is peteherrm@icloud.com Maybe even buy the whole stove from you if the price is right. Please let me know....

Thanks a lot!


----------



## LAJ (Nov 20, 2014)

View attachment 145088
View attachment 145088


Peter Herrmann said:


> As you can see from my pics, Im missing that piece on the top, and I would assume that that piece also holds the tiles in place. I put tiles in, but there's is nothing really holding them in place. I need that cover. I included a pic of the stove the way it's supposed to look, from the internet
> 
> If you do part it out, please contact me, I will buy a bunch of the parts from you, especially that cover! I love the stove and want to keep using it. If you would like, my personal email is peteherrm@icloud.com Maybe even buy the whole stove from you if the price is right. Please let me know....
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Where are you located?  I'm in Maine.  Are you missing the complete grill and frame that covers the top?  My new parts stove is brown.  The tiles are held in place by 3 components.  There are end pieces that are located in the corners and push the tiles toward the center. They are hidden when the tiles are installed.  There are also H shaped extruded aluminum pieces that go between the bottom layer of tiles and the top layer. They have a small outer segment that is shown in the pictures and a larger segment that provides a guide on the inner side of the tiles.  I don't have any of these with my new stove, but have found similar extruded shapes on the internet for reasonable prices.  Lastly, the top of the tiles have a guide piece that holds them in place.  Pics are too large so I will email them.


----------



## begreen (Nov 21, 2014)

Peter, is that single-wall or double-wall connector pipe? If it is single-wall I would consider making a winter heat shield for the AC unit to protect the plastic.


----------

